# New Tank & Cabinet



## Aeropars (9 Feb 2014)

Hi All,

I've had a Juwel Rio 180 for years and I've recently moved house and it simply doesnt fit in with all the furnature which i now have. Ideally I'd like to slightly downsize, especially as I am now on a water meter.

I'd like something simplistic which is pretty neutral and will fit in to most environments. I dont have a budget in mind but I cant really go over 500 pounds. I have everything I need bar lighting.

Am I being realistic? Can anyone give me some ideas of what I could buy and where from?


----------



## tim (9 Feb 2014)

Hi, have a look at the tmc signature range nice looking tanks and cabinets plus affordable.


----------



## Aeropars (9 Feb 2014)

Thanks for the reply. Do they only do up to 60CM? I'm yet to measure but I was thinking around 80CM might be my idea size.


----------



## Reuben (9 Feb 2014)

Fluval Roma 125L is 80cm and in budget


----------



## Aeropars (9 Feb 2014)

The Roma looks nice but I just wouldn't match the room. Seems to come with a load of stuff with it like the Juwel as well but I'd prefer to just have a plain tank.


----------



## nduli (9 Feb 2014)

60 cm 90cm are the 2 main sizes I have seen


----------



## Wallace (9 Feb 2014)

Have a look at the Aqua One range of tanks, I'm sure they do an 80cm tank.   

Also the Hagen Elite Style 95 is an 80cm tank, 96ltrs. This is the tank I am currently using on a DIY cabinet and using suspended lighting rather than the cabinet and hood the tank comes with.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob P (9 Feb 2014)

Custom all the way. I've had an 80x40x40 rimless/braceless optiwhite built. £140. Well on with building a DIY cabinet from MDF that can be any colour you want. £80 approx. Leaves you plenty of budget for a nice controllable LED lighting rig


----------



## Aeropars (10 Feb 2014)

Hi Rob,

Thanks for the reply.

That looks very good. Where did you get the tank from? I'd ideally like an Optiwhite tank.

Where did you find the design for the cabinet? I'm not sure I have the tools to be able to get a cabinet built to a good enough quality.


----------



## Rob P (10 Feb 2014)

ND Aquatics did the tank, there was pallet delivery charge on top of that (+£40 or so) but really pleased with it for the money. My Roma 125 is 80l x 35d x 45h and I wanted a bit more depth and little less height so the 80x40x40 is perfect for me, it's about 130 litres.

I'm afraid the cabinet plans were nothing spectacular...



Bit of messing around with a pen and calculator did the job  B&Q and/or local joiner do most of it. Tools... a drill, screws, polyfiller, sand paper/sander and time + lifting/holding help is all that's needed


----------



## Aeropars (10 Feb 2014)

Thats looking very appealing actually. What type of paint do you plan to use on it? Are there any structural braces inside the cabinet? I think thats a worry for me is that it might not take the weight if I was to do it.


----------



## Rob P (10 Feb 2014)

This thread has been very useful...

DIY ADA Style Aquarium Stand | UK Aquatic Plant Society

Don't know what primer/undercoat I'm going to use yet as i kind of worry about things when i get there and not before lol.

My cabinet top sits on top of the sides, and these then sit on the bottom piece. The back slots inside the frame so it's supported both ends and back. I'm going to have an extra piece cut to slot in the middle inside supporting the middle section of the cabinet/tank but haven't sorted that out yet. I'm sure it will be strong enough with that in place. You could always build from 25mm mdf rather than 18mm but the doors would weigh a ton lol.


----------

